# The scientific analysis of mushin



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2011)

> A fragment of SAMURAI SPIRIT (Part 2: Kyudo) by NHK World (2008).



Interesting piece.  Compares brain activity between 2 kyudo practitioners for evidence of Mushin.


----------

